# SOTW - A Number One From The Year You Graduated High School



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)




----------



## lukem (May 16, 2013)

Ugh. I just looked at the top 100 list from 1999.  What a disaster...a low point in music history, really.  This is the ONLY, ONLY song I would voluntarily listen to again.


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

1986 -


Or


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2013)

I can't tell you how glad I was to have that college admission approval letter in my hand


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

I had a hard time picking one. Quite the music year was 1966.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Hot_100_number-one_singles_of_1966_(U.S.)


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2013)

Yeah. I had trouble with that same list.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> I can't tell you how glad I was to have that college admission approval letter in my hand


 
Was gonna work a couple of years before college. Whoops! Finally walked into a classroom in 1975.


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, my II-S student deferment took me off the radar...until I dropped out in 1969. But by the time the SSS figured it out & sent me a letter to go get a physical, I'd already signed with another team.   The first year of the lottery my # was like 36   But I was in Boot Camp  .


----------



## Delta-T (May 16, 2013)

I likes this tune, and I likes the tune they stole to make this tune too.1994


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> Yeah, my II-S student deferment took me off the radar...until I dropped out in 1969. But by the time the SSS figured it out & sent me a letter to go get a physical, I'd already signed with another team.  The first year of the lottery my # was like 36  But I was in Boot Camp .


 
Don't remember my lottery number. It was way up there but didn't make much difference. I was home for Christmas on leave after 13 months in-country the month they did the lottery and headed back for the second tour.


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2013)

Well, I'm glad you made it back home again.


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

"Stranger in the Night" - by Frankie? Too cool.

Delta - I always liked that song, but I pretty much like any song that introduces brass.


----------



## PapaDave (May 16, 2013)

'73


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> "Stranger in the Night" - by Frankie? Too cool.


 
Pfffft. We had tender love songs in 1966 too.


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

Not a fan of songs with the word "groovy" in them.


----------



## PapaDave (May 16, 2013)

Only some of us are "cool" enough to know how to use the term. (I was only 12 in '66)
:


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> Not a fan of songs with the word "groovy" in them.


 
In 1966 you could have been incarcerated for that attitude.


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> In 1966 you could have been incarcerated for that attitude.


 
Or get hired on at the CIA.  Dang hippies.


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> '73


that whole album kicked a$$...


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

We had some decent music in 1991 when I graduated.....I was never a really big Pearl Jam fan, but I liked this and a couple other songs.......

Big Hair was on it's way out, and Grunge was on it's way in.........


----------



## PapaDave (May 16, 2013)

'72, when I should have gradumatated. Extenuating circumstance.


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 16, 2013)

Speaking of big hair...The best seduction of a car ever.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 16, 2013)

Was difficult to find 1960 on youtube but this is one I remember.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Was difficult to find 1960 on youtube but this is one I remember.


 
And:


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I had a hard time picking one. Quite the music year was 1966.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Hot_100_number-one_singles_of_1966_(U.S.)


 
Wow, same year for me. That list brings back lots of memories. This one showed up later in my life. A good friend I met in 1988 was the recording engineer and played guitar on the 1966 recording.


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

Jeez, few of you guys graduated before my PARENTS were born!


----------



## Dix (May 17, 2013)

1976


----------



## Jack Straw (May 17, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> 1976




I don't this this young lady ever heard that song.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 17, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Jeez, few of you guys graduated before my PARENTS were born!


 
Several people did.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 17, 2013)

1988. This is legit

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## firefighterjake (May 17, 2013)

1988 . . . from the year that brought you Tiffany, Debbie Gibson, Kylie Minogue and a whole lot of Michael Jackson (on the flip side U-2 had "Desire" and Guns N' Roses and Def Leppard were big).

Let the hating begin . . . wondering how many of you will have this song stuck in your head for the rest of the day . . .



and . . . feel free to lip synch along with 'em.


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 17, 2013)

Girl you know it's true..ooh ooh ooh...I love you.

Ha ha!


----------



## Ashful (May 17, 2013)

I'm almost Scotty's age.  Nirvana was king when I graduated.  Smells like Teen Spirit, eh?  Never got into grunge.

I should've graduated 20 years earlier, as I was listening to King Crimson Red and Yes Close to the Edge.


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

They graduated in 1978  (and I tell my Mom she is older than dirt when I get a chance too... hehehehehhehehe) 



BrotherBart said:


> Several people did.


----------



## Jags (May 17, 2013)

nate379 said:


> They graduated in 1978  (and I tell my Mom she is older than dirt when I get a chance too... hehehehehhehehe)


I just knew you had to be a 15 year old kid.
(tis joke.)


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

I was in 1998. 



Jags said:


> I just knew you had to be a 15 year old kid.
> (tis joke.)


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 17, 2013)

Wow, class of 1988 seems to be popular on this board.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 17, 2013)

All you bitches been Rick Rolled


----------



## Thistle (May 17, 2013)

Class of 1981.Back when Jonno (and Angus Young too lol) still had hair......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 17, 2013)

nate379 said:


> They graduated in 1978  (and I tell my Mom she is older than dirt when I get a chance too... hehehehehhehehe)


 
That is only 16 years after I got married!


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

They got married in 82, a year before I was born.



Backwoods Savage said:


> That is only 16 years after I got married!


----------



## Jack Fate (May 17, 2013)

lukem said:


> Ugh. I just looked at the top 100 list from 1999. What a disaster...a low point in music history, really. This is the ONLY, ONLY song I would voluntarily listen to again.




That's a good song


----------



## n3pro (May 17, 2013)

According to Billboard 1997


----------



## Jack Fate (May 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/user/BobDylanVEVO

was to be tangled up in blue

fail


----------



## Dix (May 17, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/BobDylanVEVO
> 
> was to be tangled up in blue
> 
> fail


 

Here ya go


----------



## Dix (May 17, 2013)

Hall & Oates.....


----------



## northwinds (May 18, 2013)

I was not a fan of this song at the time (1979)


----------



## BrotherBart (May 18, 2013)

northwinds said:


> I was not a fan of this song at the time (1979)


 
Been waiting for that one to show up.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (May 18, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We had some decent music in 1991 when I graduated.....I was never a really big Pearl Jam fan, but I liked this and a couple other songs.......
> 
> Big Hair was on it's way out, and Grunge was on it's way in.........




Graduated in 1991 too, not a Pearl Jam fan either but Grunge was way better than those hair bands, although I did have a poster of Kip Winger   Just looked up the hubby's out of curiosity, he graduated in 1981 and sometimes it's a BIG ten years, especially in music and history. 1981 - Kim Carnes "Betty Davis Eyes"


----------



## BrotherBart (May 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> "Betty Davis Eyes"


 
Guy that worked for me would warn the troops after I had been out entertaining customers late that I had come in with "Betty Davis eyes.". 

Jackie DeShannon first did it back in 1974.


----------



## Dix (May 18, 2013)

Love Jackie DeShannon !


----------



## Freeheat (May 18, 2013)

I graduated in 1987 but Im looking through some of the top songs from different eras, I was born /graduated in the wrong year I enjoy  listining  to the late 60s to mid 70s Floyd Zeplin .......

JIM


----------



## BrotherBart (May 18, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> I graduated in 1987 but Im looking through some of the top songs from different eras, I was born /graduated in the wrong year I enjoy listining to the late 60s to mid 70s Floyd Zeplin .......
> 
> JIM


 
Yeah we are old and tired. But along the way we invented rock and rhythm and blues.


----------



## Gary_602z (May 19, 2013)

Kind of dating myself here http://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1974.htm

Gary


----------



## smoke show (May 22, 2013)




----------



## billb3 (May 23, 2013)

I don't ever remember them not played back to back segue


----------



## Dune (May 23, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> but Grunge was way better than those hair bands,


 
At least the hair bands knew more than 3 cords. 

Yup, I'm too young to remember the hair bands or the height of grunge first-hand. I graduated high school when Good Charlotte, Blink 182, Weezer, Foo Fighers and the like ruled the airwaves.  Or at least that's what I was listening to.  Class of '02.  During my senior year I discovered a copy of AC/DC's The Razor's Edge and it was game on from there.  Shifted to Aerosmith, Def Leppard, AC/DC (a favorite) and other hard rockers from the 70's/80's heyday.   

This was a big hit then: (I wouldn't subject you to the other songs on the list, early 2000's musical fare was pretty rotten.)


----------



## smoke show (May 24, 2013)

Holy shitt MM your making me feel old...


----------



## fossil (May 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Holy shitt MM your making me feel old...


 
Really.  I was 54 in '02.  Not sure I would have let MM use the car.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 24, 2013)

Another '88 here.

This was a glimmer of hope in the days of hair bands.


I think these guys helped scare away the hair bands.


----------



## JoeyD (May 25, 2013)

Not a number one with the masses but something I liked.


----------



## DAKSY (May 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah we are old and tired. But along the way we invented rock and rhythm and blues.


 

Not only THAT, but we got to see ALL the really good bands play that stuff while they were still in their primes!


----------



## DAKSY (May 25, 2013)

My turn. Troy High School Class of 70...


----------



## Flatbedford (May 25, 2013)

I was born in '70.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 25, 2013)

Still gives me chills Dax. Still gives me chills.


----------



## fossil (May 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Still gives me chills Dax. Still gives me chills.


 
That was a sad, sad day in America.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 25, 2013)

I wasn;t there for it, but I agree it was a bad day.


----------



## Freeheat (May 26, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Not only THAT, but we got to see ALL the really good bands play that stuff while they were still in their primes!


 
Did you see any " old bands" live  One of my friends saw Led Zepplin live , I could only imagine


----------



## DAKSY (May 26, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> Did you see any " old bands" live One of my friends saw Led Zepplin live , I could only imagine


 

Got to a couple of concerts... Saw Led Zep in 73 in Germany, while in the Army. The Who (2x). Stones. 10 Years After. Deep Purple. Tull. Starship. Probably more on the list, but the memory is shot. Pretty sure I had a good time, tho...


----------



## BrotherBart (May 26, 2013)

Saw Three Dog Night live, Chicago and later the Stones. But the biggest rush was being backstage for a performance of Jesus Christ Superstar when it was working its way to Broadway. My roommate's brother was the business manager for the roadshow production company, Flying Hero Productions. Still have the pass in a box of mementos.


----------



## fossil (May 26, 2013)

Led Zeppelin, Jethro Tull, Jefferson Airplane, Jerry Lee Lewis, Tower of Power, John Denver, among others.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 26, 2013)

I saw Def Leppard when the drummer still had two arms.


----------



## ScotO (May 26, 2013)

JoeyD said:


> Not a number one with the masses but something I liked.


one of my favorite "drive down the highway" songs right there, fellas......


----------



## Gary_602z (May 26, 2013)

Bob Seger 2-3 times, Nugent twice,REO Speedwagon,Alice Cooper twice,AeroSmith twice,Kiss,Supertramp and a few more. I did not inhale!

Gary


----------



## Freeheat (May 27, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> I did not inhale!


 
OK BILL


----------



## Dune (May 27, 2013)

I saw some of the big bands...used to have a bunch of ticket stubs. But, MM, I want my nickel back.


----------



## save$ (May 27, 2013)

'66 a good year for music.  for me, off to college only to get a notice from Uncle Sam.   So I signed up.  Two years later sent over to Vietnam.  The only music I got to hear was when Bob Hope came to DaNang.
Only good part was the GI bill and now a retirement check with paid healthcare.


----------

